# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Помогите с выбором движка сайта и форума...

## Muravey

Всем хай !
Собственно нужна помощь, а точнее совет или ваше мнение по поводу выбора движка сайта и форума для сайта с тематикой "АВТО-КЛУБ"
- сайт новостной с возможностью вставки рекламы в любое место
- возможность публикации новостей как с сайта, так и с форума
- общая регистрация на сайте и форуме
- сердце проекта это форум, поэтому должен быть мощным в администрировании и удобным для пользователя

Дальше думаю сами понимаете, что нужно )

Как бы есть свое мнение повсему этому поводу, но очень хочется услышать предложения и советы от Вас !

Заранее всем СПАСИБО ! ;)

Забыл самое главное, все движки должны быть бесплатными и с живой поддержкой.
Просто нет желания что бы в один прекрасный момент мне сообщили, что пора платить по счетам или явится в суд с повинной и т.п.
Хотя может у меня и параноя, но стрем таки есть по этому поводу )

----------


## Cygnus

Двиг написать лучше ... нюансов много буит , да в сети и нет таких двигов которые будут отвечать всем твоим запросам ...

Форум поставь IPB 2.3.4  последняя версия (платная)
Из бесплатных поставь себе IPB 1.3fix

----------


## Muravey

А на счет форума SMF какие мнения ? Они уже тестируют 2-ю версию.
Я кстати смотрел как сделали PHPBB3... очень качественно отличается от своего предшественника.

Диг на портал писать ни кто не будет, так как у меня руки не из того места, а заказывать бабла не хватит, хотя я не знаю сколько будет стоить такая работа.
Смотрел на Joomla 1.5, но блин что то меня от нее отталкивает. Вроде как все и прилично, и модулей хватает и пр. безделушек, но...
Ваше мнение ?

И еще просьба, посмотрите на чем двиг портала на htt_://lanos.com.ua/
Это не нюка случаем ?

----------


## Cygnus

1.5 Joomla - еси честно то самому не нравится;)

А так это очень мощная система... Очень удобная на пока я ставил только несколько разных версий.

----------


## Muravey

Joomla 1.0.X я уже давно освоил и не раз ставил.
Joomla 1.1.5 не далеко от не ушла, хотя это мнение беглого обзора.

Хочу просто услышать еще предложения.
С нюкой стоит связываться или нет ?
Сам бвиг как бы неплох, вот скрестить ее с форумом к примеру с SMF я не встречал инфы.
В общем если кто что предложит, ткните по возможности сразу на бриджи связки портала и форума.
Заранее всем спасибо ;)

----------


## Cygnus

про SMF могу сказать что где то читал, что посещение  от 400 до 500 человек на форуме (одновременно) могут повесить сервер :)

Отзывов больше плохих чем хороших :) 

На счет нюка тоже могу сказать - не так все уж у него хоршо, хотя у всех есть свои минусы .. так что я посоветовал бы joomla or joostina ( кстати недавно поставили, отличная штука ;) )

----------


## EweX

Движок вобла либо ipb

----------


## sv63rus

Да полюбому Joomla! ставь! За ней будушее. И форумов под нее куча. Легендарьный PhpBB даже можно найти для нее. Так что не парься. Я ей уже 5 лет пользуюсь (начинал с mambo). Если конечно у тебя есть хоть набольшой опыт в web-разработке проблем не будет. А поддержка у нее хорошая есть целые порталы с кучей народа которая готова помочь и подсказать.... да и в инете масса инфы по ней накопилась. 

http://joomlaportal.ru
http://joom.ru
http://joomla.ru
и т.д. )

----------


## b2error_cl

давно юзаю Dle - удобно, много всего. имхо

----------


## EweX

деталайф едитион и инвизионповербоард

----------


## cyberdemon

DLE - 4ever!

----------


## kassidy

на форум посоветовал бы ipb 2.3.6

----------


## scorpin46

dle - очень хороший хостинг, удобный + бесплатный (правда продлевать через год нужно будет)

----------

